# Prud'homme



## JADANALI (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, j'ai une fin de contrat difficile avec un pe.   Le pe ne m'a pas rendu les documents de fin de contrat, et a déclaré et payé par pajemploi + 290 euros au lieu de 580 euros.
Comment obtenir les documents de prud'homme sur internet, je n'arrive pas à les joindre par téléphone.
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Courrier lr ar de mise en demeure à adresser à votre employeur. Vous y préciserez un délai butoir pour la régularisation de la situation, rappellerez les obligations de l'employeur et annoncerez ester devant le tribunal des prud'hommes si nécessaire.
Si vous avez une protection juridique activez la si pas de régularisation après l'envoi de votre courrier recommandé.
Vous pouvez aussi faire un référé directement auprès des prud'hommes. C'est normalement possible en ligne. 
Mais tout d'abord lr ar de mise en demeure.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors pour commencer tu envois une lettre RAR à ton employeur pour lui signaler que ton BS n'est pas correct et tu lui indique les erreurs qu'il se doit de corriger 
Tu l'informes également qu'il dispose d'un délai de 8 jours max après la fin de contrat pour te remettre ton attestation Unédic pour que tu puisses faire valoir tes droits 
A défaut de remise des documents dans le délai légal tu déposeras un référé aux prud'hommes à son encontre

Tu fais le meme courrier en lettre simple 

Ton contrat c'est terminé à quelle date ?
Que t'as t'il donné comme documents pour le moment


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

*Ce serait quand même bien que l'état revoit tout ça.*

Par l’Urssaf, très bonne Idée le projet je trouve Et sanctions immédiates seraient un +

La sanction qui devrait être à ce jour, pas de salaire en fin de mois, aussitôt arrêt du contrat et licenciement d’office le temps que les prud’hommes fassent le job et POLEEMPLOI prend le relais aussitôt


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Tu peux egallement te faire aider d'un Conseillé des Salariés Bénévole dont la liste figure à ta Prefecture.
Ils sont habitués et abillités à apporter conseils et aides pour tous les salariés qui ne disposent pas de DP dans leur enteprise. Ils ont donc l'habitude d'éplucher les CCN diverses et variées.


----------



## JADANALI (1 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam mon contrat s'est terminé le 24 novembre 2022. Aucun document de fin de contrat non rendu et le pe ne donne plus signe de vie.


----------



## JADANALI (1 Décembre 2022)

Merci griselda , je suis dans le 45 , je vais les contacter


----------



## JADANALI (1 Décembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Alors pajemploi n'ouvre que le 25 donc pour le bs il a jusqu'au 30 pour te le donner 
Idem pour le versement il faut se référer aux modalités du contrat


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam d'accord pour le bulletin de salaire Pajemploi mais uniquement le bulletin de salaire. Le paiement doit être fait le dernier jour d'accueil en fin de contrat.

Par ailleurs dans mes contrats il est prévu que l'employeur me remette un bulletin de salaire chaque mois et le dernier jour d'accueil en fin de contrat. J'ai donc un bulletin de salaire employeur et un Pajemploi. Je n'attends pas le bulletin Pajemploi d'un employeur retardataire pour faire sa déclaration Pajemploi pour m'actualiser à pôle emploi par exemple.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432, non le parent a le droit de payer le dernier salaire le jour fixé au contrat 

Aucune obligation légale pour être payé le dernier jour travaillé 

Seul les documents de fin de contrat doivent être remis le dernier jour travaillé 
Il y a une tolérance de 8 jours pour l'attestation assedic 
Au delà l'employeur peut être sanctionné


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

Sur mes contrats associatifs il est indiqué paiement le dernier jour d'accueil avec remise de tous les documents de fin de contrat.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Sur ton contrat il est précisé ce point
Mais si rien n'est spécifié l'employeur peut se référer à la relation contractuelle en ce qui concerne la date de paiement du salaire


----------

